

(At Least) A Commit a Day for 30 Days - 0X1A
http://blog.0x1a.us/a-commit-a-day-for-30-days/

======
jurassic
> I have the habbit of pushing small commits that tend to border along
> meaningless. A perfect example of this would be fixing a typo in a README
> and commiting/pushing instead of waiting to commit/push with another change.
> I asked myself if I was pushing these commits to meet the daily quota, but
> this has been a habit of mine since I first picked up git, a habit I've
> found somewhat hard to break.

I always thought the more granular your commits, the more useful they are. Why
would you want to lump a README change with other unrelated updates,
especially if it means you need to leave your repo dirty and unpushed until
you do something more "significant"?

